
Finding the name behind the gmail address - kimboslice
http://blogs.securiteam.com/index.php/archives/1113
======
aggieben
Hmm. I just did the classic stupid thing. I tried this trick with the email
name I had hoped to get, and it turned out the guy has the same name as me!
Imagine that!

 _I had hoped to get firstname.lastname@gmail.com_

Going to bed is starting to sound pretty logical.

------
douglas
awww... doesn't work anymore.

------
crazyirish
wow thats crazy sauce. Is there a way to turn that off?

~~~
jacobbijani
Change your name in Gmail? Why is it such a big deal, anyway? My email is my
full name...I'll let you take a wild guess what that is.

~~~
aaronblohowiak
Damn fool! How will you hide when you make asinine replies to people on Y
combinator in a lame attempt at humor?

------
ybasnet
silviakarki414@gmail.com

